# The 92nd Academy Awards (Oscars 2020)



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

*Oscar Nominations Announced*

*Best Actor in a Leading Role*

Antonio Banderas – _Pain & Glory_

Leonardo DiCaprio – _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_

Adam Driver – _Marriage Story_

Joaquin Phoenix - _Joker_

Jonathan Pryce – _The Two Popes_

*Best Actress in a Leading Role*

Cynthia Erivo – _Harriet_

Scarlett Johansson – _Marriage Story_

Saoirse Ronan – _Little Women_

Charlize Theron – _Bombshell_

Renee Zellweger – _Judy_

*Best Director*

Martin Scorsese – _The Irishman_

Todd Phillips – _Joker_

Sam Mendes – _1917_

Quentin Tarantino – _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_

Bong Joon-ho – _Parasite_

*Best Picture*

Ford v Ferrari/Le Mans '66

The Irishman

Jojo Rabbit

Joker

Little Women

Marriage Story

1917

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood

Parasite

*Best Supporting Actress*

Kathy Bates – _Richard Jewell_

Laura Dern – _Marriage Story_

Scarlett Johansson – _Jojo Rabbit_

Florence Pugh – _Little Women_

Margot Robbie – _Bombshell_

_Best Supporting Actor_

 Tom Hanks – _A Beautiful Day in the Neighbourhood _

Anthony Hopkins – _The Two Popes_

Al Pacino – _The Irishman_

Joe Pesci – _The Irishman_

Brad Pitt – _Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_

*Best Animated Feature Film*

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World

I Lost My Body

Klaus

Missing Link

Toy Story 4

*Best Film Editing*

Ford v Ferrari/Le Mans '66

The Irishman 

Jojo Rabbit

Joker

Parasite

*Best Cinematography*

The Irishman

Joker

The Lighthouse

1917

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood

*Best International Feature Film*

 Corpus Christi (Poland)

Honeyland (North Macedonia)

Les Miserables (France)

Pain & Glory (Spain)

Parasite (South Korea)

*Best Original Screenplay*

 Knives Out

Marriage Story

1917

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood

Parasite

*Best Adapted Screenplay*

 The Irishman

Jojo Rabbit

Joker

Little Women

The Two Popes

*Best Original Score*

Joker

Little Women

Marriage Story

1917

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker

*Best Original Song*

"I Can't Let You Throw Yourself Away" – _Toy Story 4_

I'm Gonna Love me Again – _Rocketman_

I'm Standing With You – _Breakthrough_

Into the Unknown – _Frozen II_

Stand Up – _Harriet_

*Best Visual Effects*

 Avengers: Endgame

The Irishman

The Lion King

1917 

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Quite a few nominations for the first time in years.

Joe Pesci's first in 29 years
Al Pacino's first in 27 years
Anthony Hopkins' first in 22 years
Tom Hanks' first in 19 years
Kathy Bates' first in 17 years


----------



## JFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Quite a few nominations for the first time in years.
> 
> Joe Pesci's first in 29 years
> Al Pacino's first in 27 years
> ...



Well, its not the 90´s anymore 

I have not seen "Marriage Story". From what I´ve read, Adam Driver did a very good job -- but so much is set in stone anyway: Phoenix will get the oscar for best actor. Even if the guy is a little strange. I don´t think the Oscars would survive another decision.

But what was he doing at the Emmy´s ? He may (hopefully) work on his speech. Gervais was at least (disturbingly) funny 

For *Best Cinematography and Original Score*: I think its Joker as well. *Best Visual Effects* is obviously Avengers: Endgame.

For the rest, I probably would need to see one or two movies the weeks to follow.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Main movies here I have to see are JoJo Rabbit, Richard Jewell, The Two Popes, and Little Women.  The foreign films too outside of Parasite.



Mbxx said:


> I have not seen "Marriage Story". From what I´ve read, Adam Driver did a very good job


The fight in the movie was filmed in one take, I think he did wonderful along with ScarJo.


----------



## JFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Main movies here I have to see are JoJo Rabbit, Richard Jewell, The Two Popes, and Little Women.  The foreign films too outside of Parasite.
> 
> 
> The fight in the movie was filmed in one take, I think he did wonderful along with ScarJo.



I´ve seen "The Irishman", "Ford v Ferrari", "Joker", "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood". The "The Irishman" is a very good movie (great script); yet I think some actors were beyond their peak. "Ford v Ferrari" is solid, no real weakness, but that´s it. Nothing really special. For the "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood" ... I rather do not like to comment. I would be surprised if it wins an Oscar.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> For the "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood" ... I rather do not like to comment.


Why not?


----------



## JFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why not?



Since I probably do not get what the director wanted to achieve here. What is the point of the movie ? Can you tell me ?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I may not get what the director wanted to achieve here. What is the point of the movie ? Can you tell me ?


Its Tarantino's love letter to 1960s Hollywood.  If you aren't a big movie guy then it would be too much to explain.  Same if you don't know about the Tate Murders.
Tarantino is already a big reference guy and this movie is has his most references yet.


----------



## JFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Its Tarantino's love letter to 1960s Hollywood.  If you aren't a big movie guy then it would be too much to explain.  Same if you don't know about the Tate Murders.
> Tarantino is already a big reference guy and this movie is has his most references yet.



I do not disagree, that this era and Hollywood is on display within the movie .. but what for the movie and story itself ? I do not see point for the movie.

And yes, I know the Tate Murders .. but frankly, that was not really necessary


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I do not disagree, that this era and Hollywood is on display within the movie .. but what for the movie and story itself ? I do not see point for the movie.
> 
> And yes, I know the Tate Murders .. but frankly, that was not really necessary


What do you mean the point then?  His obsession with Hollywood and response to a forgotten time was the point.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2020)

I've seen most of the movies and performances from the Best Actor area. I've got to see yet Jojo Rabbit, 1917, Little Women and Parasite. I'll try to see Jojo Rabbit this week and Little Women next week.

Surprised at the snubs at The Lighthouse, in all areas. That movie had as much hype as Joker last year during the film festivals.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2020)

And I'm surprised that these are taking place in just a few weeks on February 9, super early unlike ever before.


----------



## JFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I've seen most of the movies and performances from the Best Actor area. I've got to see yet Jojo Rabbit, 1917, Little Women and Parasite. I'll try to see Jojo Rabbit this week and Little Women next week.
> 
> Surprised at the snubs at The Lighthouse, in all areas. That movie had as much hype as Joker last year during the film festivals.



I think RocketMan deserved a little more credit. I would given the 5th spot for lead actor to Egerton.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I've seen most of the movies and performances from the Best Actor area. I've got to see yet Jojo Rabbit, 1917, Little Women and Parasite. I'll try to see Jojo Rabbit this week and Little Women next week.
> 
> Surprised at the snubs at The Lighthouse, in all areas. That movie had as much hype as Joker last year during the film festivals.


The real snubs are from The Farewell.  That had some of the highest ratings in 2019 and highest ever I think for an Asian-led cast.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 13, 2020)

I have yet to see that one too. Judy as well, but probably in the weeks ahead.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Quite a few nominations for the first time in years.
> 
> Joe Pesci's first in 29 years
> Al Pacino's first in 27 years
> ...




I could have sworn tom hanks was nominated for captain philips


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2020)

So far i've seen the irishman (was pretty decent) and Parasite (was amazing). Going to see most of the rest soon.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2020)

Honestly, parasite is the best movie i remember seeing in a long time.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have yet to see that one too. Judy as well, but probably in the weeks ahead.


Judy was surprisingly good.  More of a character piece.


KidTony said:


> I could have sworn tom hanks was nominated for captain philips



Nope, has been snubbed since the new Millennium.  Most notably for Catch Me if You Can.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Surprised at the snubs at The Lighthouse, in all areas. That movie had as much hype as Joker last year during the film festivals.


----------



## JFF (Jan 20, 2020)

KidTony said:


> Honestly, parasite is the best movie i remember seeing in a long time.



I´ ve seen it and Marriage Story.

Parasite is interesting, fluent story telling -- but its not for me. The characters are to exaggerated in my view and therefore they do not make a real impact on the viewer. I cannot really take it seriously.

I liked Marriage Story alot. Great, great... acting by both leads. Yet, its not that demanding. It reminds me of Drama school  Therefore, as I assumed, it is not enough for Adam Driver to beat Joaquin Phoenix´ s Joker (and performance of lifetime). Anyways a very good movie that I can recommend.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 20, 2020)

I had a similar reaction to joker in where i thought his performance was unbelivable, but the movie itself told me very little. I ended up being "meh" on it but def recognize the great performance.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2020)

My logical side and my brain say that 1917 or Parasite should win Best Picture. I'm fine if any of them gets it.

But tbh and deep down, my heart would like to see Jojo Rabbit be the surprise of the evening.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 9, 2020)

Best director is a stacked category


----------



## JFF (Feb 9, 2020)

So for the tips this year,

*Best Actor in a Leading Role
*
Joaquin Phoenix - _Joker_ (Beyond any doubt)

*Best Actress in a Leading Role*

Not really sure. Renee Zellweger is favorite, but there is much competition. Cynthia Erivo and Scarlett Johansson were very good too. And Saoirse Ronan was bypassed the years before in my opinion. 

*Best Director*

Joker or 1917

*Best Cinematography*

Joker or 1917 (likely 1917 because its more grand)

*Best Picture*

Not sure.
*
Best Supporting Actress*

Not sure. But my pick would be

Scarlett Johansson – _Jojo Rabbit _and not _Laura Dern – Marriage Story.
*
Best Supporting Actor
*_
Its not Oscar worthy, but Supporting Actors are soo weak this year.

Therefore, Brad Pitt –_ Once Upon a Time in Hollywood_

While this is not really a "supporting" role. Not fair, but Pitt deserves it after that long time as well.

_*Best Original Screenplay
*_
1917

_*Best Adapted Screenplay*_

Not sure; I would like to give to Joker.

_*Best Original Score*_

Joker for certain.

_*Best Original Song
*_
I'm Gonna Love me Again – Rocketman

*Best Animated Feature Film*

Toy Story

Best Film Editing I do not really care. Special Effects is Endgame (that´s given).

So far.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2020)

Man that Thai girl was hot


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't play rap to this type of crowd ever again

It was awkward as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2020)

I knew Endgame wasn't gonna win shit. But 1917 has better visual effects than Endgame?


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 9, 2020)

Fuck yeah! Parasite taking its well deserved Best Direction and Best Picture Awards 

What a legendary movie.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2020)

I FUCKING CALLED MOST OF THESE

Especially Parasite.  Fuck I'm good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uhhh yeah...me too!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2020)

Glad for Parasite, 4 wins tonight. That is impressive.

1917 got a couple of nice awards too. As well as Ford v Ferrari.

Jojo Rabbit for Best Adapted Screenplay fitted as well.

Almost no issue with any of the other winners, maybe just except Laura Dern winning Best Supporting Actress for a role that was not even that good IMO. Compared to Thomasin McKenzie in Jojo Rabbit and Margot Robbie in Bombshell it wasn't that much of a big deal.

Good Oscars still.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Laura Dern winning Best Supporting Actress for a role that was not even that good IMO.


My thoughts exactly.  Wasn't even that strong of a category and she was the least deserving for it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm happy with all of the wins except for best song. Into the Unknown should've won.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m pretty happy with the results.  All of the movies I liked managed to snag at least something.

I do want to throw out there that no one has seen Renee Zellweger’s performance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)

Pitt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)

How does Scorcese feel rn ?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

Joker the Phoenix won the best actor, I don't even care about the rest.

Well, I have been wanting to see Parasite so I will do so this week!


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2020)

Cliff Booth would kick Wokers ass


----------



## Saishin (Feb 10, 2020)

The first time I heard about Parasite I thought it was like a live action movie of this


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I do want to throw out there that no one has seen Renee Zellweger’s performance.


I'm one of the few people who saw Judy which is why I correctly predicted the win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2020)

Parasite is far from Bong's best work but this shot of his looking at his Oscar in disbelief and just laughing is wholesome as shit.


Phoenix's award speeches for the Joker are so fucking obnoxiously transparent that I'd rather have him properly gloat.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Phoenix's award speeches for the Joker are so fucking obnoxiously transparent that I'd rather have him properly gloat


That's who he is though.  Thats the way he was raised so that's genuinely what he thinks.  And the last part was real because we already know how he felt when River died.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## JFF (Feb 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I knew Endgame wasn't gonna win shit. But 1917 has better visual effects than Endgame?



Jepp .. I kinda doubt that ^ infinity.


----------



## JFF (Feb 10, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Glad for Parasite, 4 wins tonight. That is impressive.
> 
> 1917 got a couple of nice awards too. As well as Ford v Ferrari.
> 
> ...



Screenplay Awards and Best Picture was surprising for me.

Jojo Rabbit is certainly not bad, but Best Adapted Screenplay ? Not in my book, by far.

Parasite for Best Original Screenplay ~ Well, I did not think it was better then 1917.

Best Picture was a total overkill from any viewpoint. You may argue its a unique picture.

That´s at least my opinion. The rest was as expected.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 10, 2020)

I saw Motherless Broklying


Mbxx said:


> Screenplay Awards and Best Picture was surprising for me.
> 
> Jojo Rabbit is certainly not bad, but Best Adapted Screenplay ? Not in my book, by far.
> 
> ...


Well, let's say if 1917 and Joker got too many awards the narrative would not be great!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2020)

What kind of dull fucked up year this was for female roles when fucking Renée Zellweger wins an Oscar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What kind of dull fucked up year this was for female roles when fucking Renée Zellweger wins an Oscar.


Did you see the movie? She deserved it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2020)

Lost 20% of its viewership from last year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lost 20% of its viewership from last year.


I dont know anybody who watches or cares about the oscars


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I dont know anybody who watches or cares about the oscars


You live in Idaho or some shit?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Orlando


I know for a fact this isn't true then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I know for a fact this isn't true then


Apparently less than 10% of america watched this so it's not a crazy claim.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Apparently less than 10% of america watched this so it's not a crazy claim.


Who lives in Central Florida?  Alot of old people.  Old people watch award shows.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Who lives in Central Florida?  Alot of old people.  Old people watch award shows.


Just because old people watch shit doesnt mean I socialize with old people fam


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I knew Endgame wasn't gonna win shit. But 1917 has better visual effects than Endgame?



By far. Did you even see 1917?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2020)

Yasha said:


> By far. Did you even see 1917?


No it doesn't.  Visually effects were far better in Endgame, because that's the type of movie it was.  1917 was realistic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2020)

Yasha said:


> By far. Did you even see 1917?


I did. And it doesn't pushes the boundaries of visual effects like Endgame has.

Not saying the one take illusion wasn't impressive as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2020)

Marvel's effects aren't even that good though. They're impressive because of the quantity of effects they're doing for multiple movies a year, not because they're standout or innovative special effects. The pirates movies with davy jones are still better effects than anything in marvel and that was 14 years ago. Same with avatar 11 years ago.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2020)

If you don't think the last battle against Thanos wasn't good special effects I want what you're smoking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Marvel's effects aren't even that good though. They're impressive because of the quantity of effects they're doing for multiple movies a year, not because they're standout or innovative special effects. The pirates movies with davy jones are still better effects than anything in marvel and that was 14 years ago. Same with avatar 11 years ago.


C'mon RF, you can practically see through the editing of Davy Jones.  

Hulk surpassed Davy Jones.

Thanos surpassed Davy Jones.

As did the Iron Man armors.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2020)

When even television like GoT can pull off convincing effects there aren't a lot of huge graphical leaps forward and it's more technique and detailing and what catches your eye because thanos looks pretty photo real and tony's suit looks pretty photo real and davy jones looks pretty photo real and even scenes in that Warcraft movie looked photo real. The special effects I've been most impressed by in the last five years were the Apes movies, not marvel movies, but it's just about what caught my eye.

I think detailing plays a large role too. Like I remember with alita cameron mentioned adjusting the pupil or dilation on alita and doing so made the effect of her eyes look that much more believable. It had nothing to do with budget or manpower or something. It's just how smart the effects people are with detailing.

Marvel has a _lot_ of special effects and they're all pulled off well and thanos looks great, but I don't think it was boundary-pushing and the problem is there are scenes in the last battle that don't look as good as other scenes because again there's just so much effects. A lot of scenes still looked like videogame cutcenes because there's just so much. Thanos alien army looks just okay, the hyperreal moves where a cg superhero double leaps or does a karate move looks just okay.

Afaik both avatar and dead man's chest innovated new shooting techniques to pull off their effects and that probably goes a long way with the academy.

imo marvel's tip of the spear on de-aging tech but otherwise they're innovating with how much they're able to do and how effectively they've streamlined multiple movies a year without ever hitting a Justice League special effects problem because never mind superman's mustache, there are lots of renderings in justice league that look sub-marvel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> The special effects I've been most impressed by in the last five years were the Apes movies, not marvel movies, but it's just about what caught my eye.



I agree on the Ape movies being the most impressive. They practically look like they hired real apes on set.

But while we're on this subject, you ever go back to watch the old movies? It's funny how you only notice the progress marvel made by returning to how the first few movies on the assembly line looked.

Cause there's a HUGE difference in visual effects between Endgame and movies from 8-10 years ago.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2020)

After seeing Little Women one day ago I can say without doubts that is what Laura Dern should've been nominated for Best Supportive Actress, not for Marriage Story.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2020)

You can unpin this @Sennin of Hardwork


----------

